# Can I give my gerbils paper and normal tissue paper?



## Claire17 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hello,

I've been looking at a web page that suggests you can make a toy for gerbils by wrapping treats in a tissue, putting the tissue in a toilet tube and then wrapping the tube in paper to make it look like a cracker. 

Does anyone see any problems with this (apart from not giving them too many treats of course!)? I know they have paper in their bedding, but I'm never sure if I can give them plain paper and tissue I've got around the house! 

Thanks, 

Claire


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Sounds fine to me, I use kitchen roll or toilet tissue (cheap stuff) for my syrians bedding I tear it into strips for her. Sometimes I leave some on the loo roll so she can pick at it herself.
When you say plain paper do you mean writing paper? I think that would he too harsh as I've gotten paper cuts from the stuff before.


----------



## Claire17 (Oct 27, 2014)

Thank you! I'll just use kitchen/toilet paper. 

That's kind of what I was thinking re paper. When I saw someone suggest it I was surprised so thought I'd ask!

Thanks again, 

Claire


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

yep all of ours used toilet roll as bedding so i expect they will enjoy it.


----------

